# Suse Linux 9 starten nachdem ich Windows XP neu installiert habe...



## AKST (8. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe neben meinem Windows XP, Suse Linux 9.0 installiert und es lief ganz gut ohne Probleme. Ich konnte beim Start des Rechners immer aussuchen welches Betriebssystem ich verwenden möchte. 
Jetzt musste ich windows XP neu installieren und das Menü zum auswählen des Betirebssystems beim Start des Rechners erscheint nicht mehr. Wie kann ich Suse Linux wieder starten? Die Installation ist auf alle Fälle noch auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. November 2004)

Besorg dir eine bootfähige Rettungsdiskette oder CD mit Linux (optional würde auch Knoppix gehen) dann kannst du anschließen "Lilo" oder "Grub" wieder in den MBR installieren.

Gruß Homer


----------



## AKST (8. November 2004)

Hallo Daniel,

wer sind denn: "Lilo", "Grub" und der MBR?  
Bin nicht so der Linuxexperte.


----------



## imweasel (8. November 2004)

Hi,

*LiLo* steht für LinuxLoader und ist ein Bootloader (LiLo-HowTo)
*Grub* ist ebenfalls ein Bootloader (Grub HowTo)
*MBR* steht für Master Boot Record, also der Teil einer Festplatte der zuerst beim booten angesprochen wird und in dem z.B. LiLo oder Grub stehen.


----------



## AKST (8. November 2004)

Ahhh,

danke für die Tips.


----------

